# HILFE! Mein PC wurde gesperrt



## Zonalar (12. November 2012)

LEute, ich bruache Hilfe.Mein gesamter PC wurde gesperrt. Ich kann nichts mehr sehen auser dieses BIld, welches ich schicken werde. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ratlos. Ich bin unglaubiich sauer und aufgebracht und möchte jetzt anständig dagegen vorgehen. 

Ich weiss jetzt nichts anderes als dafür sicherzustellen dass die Information mal im Netz ist. Und hoffe, ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben, was zu machen ist.
Ich weiss, die meisten von euch sind Deutsche, und ich Schweizer, aber das System kann ja nicht sooo anders sein.
*
DIE BUNDESPOLIZEI HAT MEIN PC GESPERRT!*
Und nicht nur das! Sie besitzt die Frechheit zu sagen, dass ich eine Strafe entgehen kann, wenn ich ihnen 100 Euro zahle(nicht franken...)! Wenn ich dass nicht innerhalb 2 Tagen tuhe, wird mein PC permanent gesperrt.
Mein wohl 1500 Schweizer franken PC mit legaler win7 version.

Ich bekomme keine Addresse oder Link. Nur die Info, dass es die Schweizer Polizei ist.

Das ist die Höhe! Das ist nicht nur Verletzung meiner Privatssphäre, nein ich fühle mich regelrecht EINGEBROCHEN! BEI DER POLIZEI!
Bitte gebt mir eure Fachmänische Meinung. Ich schreibe mvon meinem Netbook aus, hab Bilder mit meinem Handy gemacht und gehe damit zu meiner Beruffschule, um mich auch von ihnen beraten zu lassen.

WIe es momentan aussieht kann ich meinen PC nicht gebrauchen. Wenn ich ihn starte, Blockiert mir dieses Fenster imm VOllbildmodus jegliche art es zu schliessen oder zu unterbrechen.
Momentan versuche ich das Recovery modus durchlaufen zu lassen und es von der Festplatte zu kriegen.
Vielleich setz ich die ganze der ganze PC neu auf.

Hier das BIld, es ist hochauflösend und man kann alles lesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochmals. Bitte. Bitte helft mir. Ich bin schier am verzweifeln. Das kann doch nur ein mieser Betrüger sein, oder? 
Ich werde meine Elteren, meine Lehrer und wenns sein muss die Polizei selbst kontaktieren um dieses Problem in den Griff zu kommen. Und wenn nix hilft... alter ich will einen Anwalt....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. November 2012)

ja trojaner. plattmachen und gut

http://www.chip.de/news/Bundespolizei-Virus-entfernen-PC-entsperren_50761972.html

wie kann man noch nix vom bundespolizeitrojaner gehört haben >.>


----------



## Zonalar (12. November 2012)

Auf die schnelle habe ich das hier gefunden. Ein ähnlicher Fall, aber nicht gleich. Denkt ihr es ist wie eine "verbesserte Version"?

Update: Ich habe meinen PC quasi die Uhr um 2 Stunden zurück gedreht mit dem System recovery tool. Ich hab momentan wieder die Macht über meinen PC erlangt. Aber für wie lange? Sagt mir was ich tun kann, damit mir sowas nicht wieder passiert. Wegen dieser Scheisse komme ich morgen völlig übermüded in die Schule.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. November 2012)

siehe chip link, find raus wo du den trojaner her hast und geh da nicht mehr hin, besorg dir mal antivir tool

das hat garnatiert nix mit irgendeiner polizei zu tun, das ist schlichte abzocker verwirrter, verängstiger leute wie dich.
geh einfach schlafen und kümmer dich morgen drum


----------



## Xidish (12. November 2012)

Auf keinen Fall was bezahlen!!.
Und es wird nur der Anschein geweckt, daß Dein PC offiziell gesperrt wird/wurde.

Das ist ein *Fake*- ein "Virus" der sich in den PC eingenistet hat, um an Dein Geld zu kommen.
Das gab es auch schon bei uns als Fake des Bundestrojaners

Ich weiß nicht, wie das nun wegzumachen geht, ob es genauso geht wie mit unserem Trojaner.
Evtl. gibt es da was zu bei Google ... moment ...

Ich denke, es wird derselbe Virus sein.
Ausführliche Infos gibt es u.a. -> hier.



Magogan schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall die 100 Euro zahlen, ...
> 
> Alternativ empfehle ich Google, da gibt es sicher ausführliche Anleitungen


Erstmal ... seit wann zahlt man in der Schweiz mit €uro?!
Aber Hauptsache mal was unlustiges geschrieben haben, auch wenn es ein ernstes Thema ist ... man man!

greetz


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Haha ja stimmt, soweit hab ich gar nich gedacht mit den Euros in der Schweiz ^^


Hm naja ich meine das erklärt sich doch schon von selbst...

Bezahlen sie so und so viel um einem Strafverfahren zu entgehen bla bla bla... In keinem Land der Welt würde die Polizei so etwas tun...

Naja in manchen Ländern würde ich denen sowas zutrauen xD


Und dann noch über Paysafe 

Einfach gar nix mehr machen, pennen, morgen formatieren und gut is...


----------



## Lancegrim (12. November 2012)

Hol dir ne halbwegs gescheite Antiviren Software, und stell die hoch ein, scan dein System regelmäßig.

Ich hab vor paar Monaten das Ding auf dem Laptop nes Kollegen weg gemacht, und habs dann paar Wochen später selber gekriegt. Wusste aber genau von welche Website und diese meide ich seit dem.

Mir hat der Link geholfen:

http://deletemalware.blogspot.de/2011/05/remove-die-offizielle-mitteilung-des.html


----------



## spectrumizer (12. November 2012)

Wo du können kaufen Paysafecard? 

Formatieren, ordentliches Antiviren-Programm und gut ist? Ist letztendlich das einzige was wirklich hilft. Ist wie bei Schimmelbefall: Kannst noch so gut putzen, irgendwo hängen immernoch Sporen rum und warten auf günstige Bedingungen, um wieder aktiv zu werden.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (12. November 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Formatieren, ordentliches Antiviren-Programm und gut ist? Ist letztendlich das einzige was wirklich hilft. Ist wie bei Schimmelbefall: Kannst noch so gut putzen, irgendwo hängen immernoch Sporen rum und warten auf günstige Bedingungen, um wieder aktiv zu werden.



In 90% der Fälle half folgende Billig-Schnell-Lösung:
- Windows im abgesichertem Modus starten
- Programm aus dem Autostart schmeißen
- Dateipfad rauskopieren und entsprechende Exe löschen
- Malwarebytes drüber juckeln lassen
- System normal hochfahren

Gerade die hier angesprochene Art von "Virus" ist meist billig zusammengekleisterter Schund welcher sich keineswegs so tief ins System gräbt das eine Formatierung gerechtfertigt wäre. Sieht man schon daran das ein abschalten des Autostarts das Ding vollständig aushebelt... was bei "guten" Trojanern niemals ausreichen würde.


----------



## Hotwiesel (12. November 2012)

Eines Tages, ich war mal Shoppen, kam ich nach hause und da stand meine Frau Tränenüberströmt vor mir und teilte mir mit das etwas schlimmes geschehen sei. Was macht man als Mann? Man(n) fragt, ob jemand gestorben sei^^
tatsache war das genau dieser Trojaner sich auf dem PC meiner Frau eingenistet hatte und die dort genannten Vorwürfe(Kinderpornographi, Rechts Radikaler Mist, Raupkopien etc.) Fett drauf standen. Sie hat sich solche gedanken gemacht was man Ihr da unterstellte das dies Sie zur Verzweiflung gebracht hatte.
Es ist schon Mega- Dreist, der Viren- Schreiber sich überhaupt so einen Sch... auszudenken und dafür noch Kohle kassieren zu wollen^^
Ich hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein Ar.. voll zu tun um diesen Trojaner wieder weg zu bekommen (es ist schon Monate her).
Es stellte sichd abei heraus das dieser Trojaner weitere 38 verschiedene Viren, Tronjaer und Co. nachgeladne hatte^^
Somit blieb nichts anderes übrig, als die Festplatte voll zu plätten und ein neues System auf zu spielen.
Schade ist es, das man sehr schwer den Drahtzieher bzw. Schreiber aufspüren kann um Ihm mal den hintern zu versohlen.

Liebe Grüße

Das Wiesel


----------



## Charvez (12. November 2012)

Nabend,

Ein guter Freund von mir, der leider nicht so sehr mit der Macht des Computers vertraut ist wie die meisten hier, hatte auch mal so einen Virus.
Er ist einfach zur Tankstelle gefahren, hat sich die passende Karte gekauft, den Code überwiesen und gut war die sache...

PS: Wahre Geschichte !

Grüße, Charvez


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (12. November 2012)

Hotwiesel schrieb:


> Es stellte sichd abei heraus das dieser Trojaner weitere 38 verschiedene Viren, Tronjaer und Co. nachgeladne hatte^^



Bei dem Grad der Infizierung bezeichne ich Computer gerne als "Seuchenschleuder", da ist wirklich nicht mehr viel zu retten. Aber das ein Erpressungs-Trojaner andere Software nachläd habe ich bis heute noch nie gehört. Ergibt auch gar keinen Sinn. Des weiteren sollte man dann nicht einfach formatieren sondern sich einmal Gedanken machen wie es zu solch einem drastischem Befall kommt.


----------



## Hotwiesel (12. November 2012)

> Bei dem Grad der Infizierung bezeichne ich Computer gerne als "Seuchenschleuder", da ist wirklich nicht mehr viel zu retten. Aber das ein Erpressungs-Trojaner andere Software nachläd habe ich bis heute noch nie gehört. Ergibt auch gar keinen Sinn. Des weiteren sollte man dann nicht einfach formatieren sondern sich einmal Gedanken machen wie es zu solch einem drastischem Befall kommt.



Dazu möchte ich folgendes Bemerken: Nur weil man es noch nicht gehört, erlebt oder gesehen hat, heißt es nicht das es nicht passiert ist.

Der Sinn da hinter ist wohl ziemlich Simpel;-) Je mehr ich an "Seuchen" auf meinem PC habe umso schwerer und unwahrscheinlicher wird es, den eigentlichen übeltäter zu erwischen.

Vielleicht ist es Dir nicht Klar aber so schwer ist es wirklich nicht Viren und Tronjaner zu manipulieren damit Sie das machen was man will^^

Liebe Grüße

Das Wiesel


----------



## Legendary (12. November 2012)

Lol...fast 5000 Postings im Buffedforum aber bei diesem Trojaner, der nun wirklich schon 2 Jahre bekannt ist, abgehen wie Schmidts Katze. 

Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 runterladen, auf CD brennen und davon booten, dann den Virenscanner komplett über den PC laufen lassen, dann solltest du das Problem beseitigt haben.

Alternativ abgesicherten Modus starten und in der Registry die Shell wieder auf den Explorer setzen, da nistet sich nämlich der Trojaner ein.

PS: Schon ca. 10 mal auf Arbeit gemacht...mittlerweile ist der PC 10min später wieder sauber wenn man weiß wo das Zeuchs liegt.

Beste Lösung ist aber Rechner formatieren.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> PS: Schon ca. 10 mal auf Arbeit gemacht...mittlerweile ist der PC 10min später wieder sauber wenn man weiß wo das Zeuchs liegt.


was treiben die leute auf arbeit mit den pcs? die dinger kommen doch nicht von selbst drauf O.o


----------



## Felix^^ (12. November 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ja trojaner. plattmachen und gut
> 
> http://www.chip.de/n...n_50761972.html
> 
> wie kann man noch nix vom bundespolizeitrojaner gehört haben >.>



Lösung für Primitive.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL961E35488711287F&feature=plpp

Hier ein toller link.


----------



## Xidish (12. November 2012)

Hotwiesel schrieb:


> ...
> Es stellte sichd abei heraus das dieser Trojaner weitere 38 verschiedene Viren, Tronjaer und Co. nachgeladne hatte^^
> ...


Nun überleg mal bitte, warum genau das sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich ist!
Denn wie soll etwas drauf kommen, wenn der PC noch nicht mal durch diesen BKA Fake Tojaner startet?
Er ist wie auf dem Bild oben geschrieben, tatsächlich gesperrt.

Zumindest war es erst vor einiger zeit bei meiner Freundin so.

@ TE

Mach von dem Bild eine Kopie und erstatte bei der Polizei Anzeige (auch wenn erst mal gegen Unbekannt).
Jedenfalls bei uns waren sie sehr interessiert und hatten auch schon eine Spur, die gen Osten führte. 

@ Legendary

So einfach ist das nicht unbedingt.
Bei meiner Freundin half das Suchen nicht so sehr, da er sich bereits umbenannt hatte und den Explorer verseucht hatte.
Wie bei den Tips im I-Net dazu stand, half nur noch Formatieren/Neuaufsetzen.
Und andere Trojaner schaffen es sogar, daß sie sich irgendwo hinkopieren, wenn man sie gerade löschen will (selber schon das Versteckspiel erlebt).

greetz


----------



## Saji (13. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nun überleg mal bitte, warum genau das sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich ist!
> Denn wie soll etwas drauf kommen, wenn der PC noch nicht mal durch diesen BKA Fake Tojaner startet?
> Er ist wie auf dem Bild oben geschrieben, tatsächlich gesperrt.
> 
> Zumindest war es erst vor einiger zeit bei meiner Freundin so.



Keine Ahnung wie es bei deiner Freundin war, aber damit die Anzeige kommen kann muss der Rechner ja gestartet und Windows zwangsweise geladen sein, denn ohne ein geladenes Windows würde die Malware nichts anzeigen können. Man hat nur selbst mit einem normal gestarteten Windows keine Kontrolle mehr, der Rest wird ganz normal geladen, also auch sämtliche Treiber für die Netzwerkkomponenten. Wenn die Malware nun lustig in der Internetwelt herumtelefoniert kann es da so einiges laden. Sofern man den Beiträgen glauben schenken darf soll ja angeblich auch ein Bezahlen der zu unrecht geforderten Summe den Rechner entsperren. Sofern das der Wahrheit entspricht muss eine Internetverbindung bestehen und würde somit ein Nachladen von Viren ect. zumindest theoretisch möglich machen.


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> was treiben die leute auf arbeit mit den pcs? die dinger kommen doch nicht von selbst drauf O.o



Ich muss wirklich sagen das ich in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht einen einzigen Virusbefall hatte. Also eigentlich noch nie.
Und ich lade mir viel Zeug runter und bin viel auf entsprechenden Seiten unterwegs.


Ein Kumpel von mir hatte den selben Virus den der TE hier beschreibt auch, nur die deutsche Version mit der Bundespolizei halt.
Und der ist eigentlich noch wesentlich vorsichtiger als ich, fast schon paranoid ^^

Ein anderer Kumpel wiederum hat ein so verseuchtes System, dass ich ihm kein Virentool drauf machen soll, da er keinen Bock auf die ganzen Warnungen hat und einfach drauf scheißt xD


Also wie das manche Leute hinbekommen ist mir auch ein Rätsel, aber so ist es halt ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (13. November 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Bei dem Grad der Infizierung bezeichne ich Computer gerne als "Seuchenschleuder", da ist wirklich nicht mehr viel zu retten. Aber das ein Erpressungs-Trojaner andere Software nachläd habe ich bis heute noch nie gehört. Ergibt auch gar keinen Sinn. Des weiteren sollte man dann nicht einfach formatieren sondern sich einmal Gedanken machen wie es zu solch einem drastischem Befall kommt.


Wenn so ein Trojaner / Malware noch andere Trojaner, Backdoors, Rootkits oder ähnliches nachlädt, kann man noch froh sein. Und das ist auch nichts Neues. Denn: So ein befallener Rechner ist in einer Spam- und Bot-Farm richtig wertvoll. Und wenn man einmal jemanden an der Angel hat, den lässt man nicht so schnell wieder ziehen.


Es gibt auch solche "Überweis mir Kohle"-Trojaner, die deine ganze Platte mit einem aufwändigen Verfahren verschlüsseln und dazu noch Dateien willkürlich umbenennen. Also aus "Mein Urlaub.jpg" oder "Susis wichtige Bewerbungsunterlagen.docx" wird dann "hkjsdfhklasdhf128" und erst nach Bezahlung wird die Platte wieder entschlüsseln und die Dateien wiederhergestellt.


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2012)

Jeder muss selbst entscheiden wie er sich schützt, ich würde ein solches System aber platt machen.
Ausserdem sollte man ggf. die Wahl sines Virenscanners überdenken. Ich persönlich bin auch ein Freund von Firefox & NoScript, da Drive by Viren gern über Java Skript einfallen. Und dazu muss man nicht auf "Böse" Seiten gehen.


----------



## stefanru (13. November 2012)

ich frage mich immer noch was man machen muss um so was zu bekommen 
oder auch nicht machen muss^^.... herrlich


----------



## eMJay (13. November 2012)

Auf Sachen klicken die es eigentlich nicht gibt aber die Neugier siegt dann ...... man klick doch drauf was Folgt kann man im ersten Post hier lesen.


----------



## Fauzi (13. November 2012)

Oh man mich hat's fast gerollt als ich den Thread angefangen hab zu lesen. 

Und meist wissen dann die armen Opfer nicht wie sowas passieren kann?! Oh mai gawd!


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2012)

stefanru schrieb:


> ich frage mich immer noch was man machen muss um so was zu bekommen
> oder auch nicht machen muss^^.... herrlich


Verdiene Sie bis zu 5000 Euro pro Tag, in dem Sie klicke hier!


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (13. November 2012)

Hotwiesel schrieb:


> Dazu möchte ich folgendes Bemerken: Nur weil man es noch nicht gehört, erlebt oder gesehen hat, heißt es nicht das es nicht passiert ist.
> 
> Der Sinn da hinter ist wohl ziemlich Simpel;-) Je mehr ich an "Seuchen" auf meinem PC habe umso schwerer und unwahrscheinlicher wird es, den eigentlichen übeltäter zu erwischen.



Das macht bei professioneller Spionagesoftware Sinn, aber nicht bei einem "ich verarsch dich und zock dich ab" Trojaner. 

Ich halte es jedenfalls für wesentlich wahrscheinlicher das der Nutzer einfach zu unsicher und unvorsichtig unterwegs war. Zu Win XP Zeiten waren PCs mit mehr als 100+ infizierten Dateien auch keine Seltenheit. Die wurden natürlich alle von einem einzigen bösen Trojaner nachgeladen. 

Zusätzlich wäre es kontraproduktiv 38 andere Programme nachzuladen. Warum? Ganz einfach: Je mehr Schadprogramme auf dem Rechner sind desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das meins auch gefunden wird. Das will ich aber vermeiden. Und wenn ich den PC sowieso schon komplett sperren kann wäre, wenn überhaupt, ein Rootkit (da am schwierigsten zu entfernen) für eine erneute Infizierung mit dem Sperrtrojaner sinnvoll, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Hotwiesel schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es Dir nicht Klar aber so schwer ist es wirklich nicht Viren und Tronjaner zu manipulieren damit Sie das machen was man will^^



Was dieser Satz im Zusammenhang mit meiner Aussage zu tun haben soll das es unwahrscheinlich ist das ein hier beschriebenes Programm weitere Software nachläd erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Legendary (13. November 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> was treiben die leute auf arbeit mit den pcs? die dinger kommen doch nicht von selbst drauf O.o



Tja das wenn ich wüsste. Das sind auch öfter PCs in Schulungsräumen wo ständig "Durchgangsverkehr" ist, aber auch 2 PCs von Kollegen, sie haben GARANTIERT nirgends draufgeklickt kam dann als Antwort.



Xidish schrieb:


> @ Legendary
> 
> So einfach ist das nicht unbedingt.
> Bei meiner Freundin half das Suchen nicht so sehr, da er sich bereits umbenannt hatte und den Explorer verseucht hatte.
> ...



Ja die sind eklig, dann hilft oftmals nur neu aufsetzen. Man könnte aber theoretisch zumindest bei einem XP noch die frische explorer.exe im DOS von der CD auf die Systempartition kopieren, zwar noch nie probiert aber könnte gehen. Bei Win7 ist das eh nicht mehr so leicht möglich, da vieles nur noch in cabinet Dateien steckt.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. November 2012)

Die Dinger sind übel...mein Dad hat sich damit die komplette Festplatte zerschossen, indem alle Dateien mit Rdm generiertem Code überschrieben wurden!
Was du dagegen machen kannst ist Linux/OSX zu nutzen


----------



## Saji (16. November 2012)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Was du dagegen machen kannst ist Linux/OSX zu nutzen



Nur das Problem ist... je mehr Leute auf alternative Betriebssysteme setzen desto attraktiver werden diese Plattformen für Malware. Es ist ja nicht so das Linux und OSX absolut sicher wären... sicher ist im Leben nur der Tod.


----------



## Firun (16. November 2012)

Und für die Zukunft Kaspersky <3


----------



## Zonalar (17. November 2012)

Erstmal: *Vielen Dank* für eure postkräftige und fachmännische Unterstüztung!
Ich wusste doch, dass ich in einem Gamer-Forum um Hilfe fragen muss. Dort kriegt man die professionellste Antworten (Wo hängt die IT-Branche sonst rum?).
Am Tage des Pilzbefalls war ich richtig wütend und aufgewühlt. Mich befahl eine schleichende Verzweiflung und Hilflosigkeit. Der Gedanke, hilflos vor solch einem Problem zu sein gefiel mir gar nicht. Gezwungen von den Malwaregöttern, mein Schicksal zu akzeptieren...

Aber... danach erinnerte ich mich, wer ich wirklich war.Was ich schon alles überlebt habe. Welche Feinde ich shcon alles besiegt habe! JA ICH REDE VON DIR, *MAC-MINI* mit *512MB RAM* und PPC, sodass ich auch *garnie* WIndows spiel spielen konnte!
Ich bin jetzt seit 8 Jahren erfahrener Computer-User! Ich habe Vierzigmann-Raids (nicht)überlebt mit Teamspeak bis 4 Uhr morgens! Ja, ich habe sogar Internet Explorer benutzt! Ich habe 1 1/2 Jahre IT-Erfahrung als Praktikant und mache die Foren dieser Welt mit meinen Ponies unsicher!
Ich bündelte meine Verzweiflung und Hilflosigkeit und wandelte sie ihn Wut und konzentrierte sie auf den Virus. Machte Fotos vom Bildschirm mit dem Virus, erstellte ein Topic auf diesem Forum und hab mir meine Alternativen überlegt.
Ich hab dann mein PC abgeschaltet und im recovery-modus gestartet und ihn um etwa 3 Stunden zurückgestellt. VOr der Zeit befor alles mit dem Virus angefangen hat.

Ich bin ein freier Nerd und Sie werden mich nie kriegen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. November 2012)

Argh - ein Megapwnie O.O


----------

